# Time limit to edit threads before it notes "edited"



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I vaguely recall I could edit a post within a few minutes (5?) and it would actually edit the original post. There would be no "_edited_" remark at the bottom.

Just now I edited a post of mine within 30-40 seconds, and it did the _edit _notation. Change?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

11:06
11:07


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Edited that 60 seconds later...no footnote.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I vaguely recall I could edit a post within a few minutes (5?) and it would actually edit the original post. There would be no "_edited_" remark at the bottom.
> 
> Just now I edited a post of mine within 30-40 seconds, and it did the _edit _notation. Change?


Just leave "Reason for Editing" blank, but once you put something there, its stuck.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

From what I've seen, that limit is still five minutes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought it also depended on if someone else posted to the thread _after_ the post you are trying to edit?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

windracer said:


> I thought it also depended on if someone else posted to the thread _after_ the post you are trying to edit?


No, it's always been something around 5 minutes that you've had, no matter who posted after and when (eg, search for "ninja edit" references in posts); I've done it for years.

The other editing aspect is the title for the thread being carried over from the subject of the first post; at times it's seemed there's been a longer period than 5 minutes where you can edit the subject in the first post and have it reflected in the thread title. Not sure exactly what limit might apply there, or if it's ever changed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Just leave "Reason for Editing" blank, but once you put something there, its stuck.


I think that's it. I used the editing field, rather than just editing the original post. That did it.

Just a brain fart, nothing to see, move along . . .


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I think that's it. I used the editing field, rather than just editing the original post. That did it.


I had put that "Reason for editing" through its paces, edited, put something in "reason", tried to remove reason but can't.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

windracer said:


> I thought it also depended on if someone else posted to the thread _after_ the post you are trying to edit?


That is a feature of phpBB. (At least it was with phpBB v2.x. It may have changed since then.)


----------

